# Connie smokebox front



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how a Connie smokebox front is supposed to attach to the locomotive?









(Bachmann outside frame 2-8-0)
not the door that swings open to reveal the switches..
I mean the *entire* smokebox front!













I removed the front about 2 years ago..I dont remember how it came off,
and now im ready to re-attach it, and I can find how it's held on!
no visable screws attachments..
I cant imagine it was just a press-fit..
if it was, its extremely loose now and doesnt stick by itself..it falls right off..
anyone know? 












thanks,
Scot


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It's just a press-fit. 

True. 

Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Robert said, just a press fit. When I take mine apart to put the new BBT drive in, I'm going to add some very thin shim stock to tighten it up a bit. I'll be good.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

oh wow! ok..thanks.. 
mine is remarkably "loose" then.. 
when I press it fully on, and remove my hand, it literally falls right off.. 
its SO loose that I figured it couldn't possibly be a press fit!  hence this thread.. 
strange..I will have to shim it up somehow.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is not quite as loose as your's seems to be. But the more I remove it door or handle the engine, it does start to just "fall out". I think you could cut small pieces from an aluminum "coke" can and Crazy Glue them in place on the inside. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, to be precise, it isn't a press fit. It was intended to be a press fit! 

Just kidding around, yeah, I found the same thing. BTW, the K-27's use exactly the same "system." On one of mine, it takes quite a bit of effort to get out, the other one, it takes a bit of effort to keep it in. 

In the tradition of Microsoft, it isn't a fault with the model, it's a feature! 

Robert


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Whenever I get one in for re-work, I dig out one of the old Bach 4-6-0 plunger pickups I've saved. The small screws that hold them in or together....I drill a hole on each side of the smokebox end, right where the "rib" of the front is, all the way into the rib. 
Pull the front, clearance drill the smokebox proper, re-assemble, install the small screws, touch up the screwheads with graphite paint, and they never fall out going around the railroad again.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That was your doing?!! I almost posted last night about those screws! I thought that that was one of the better ideas Bachmann had come up with (go figure...)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what I did. Put a small drop of contact cement on each side. Push it in, pull it out, wait 30 sec, then push it in again. Hold it in place for about 5 min... It will come off if you ever need it to, but it won't fall off.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 

Great suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I put a coat of paint around the inside of mine and pushed it on. Hasn't fallen off since.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks everyone! 
good suggestions.. 

I should have my "connie bash" finished soon!  
I will post a new thread about it when she is ready.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------

